# SPS-Programmierung im Bereich Sägen - was versteht man darunter?



## MaxDan (8 Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
mal eine allgemeine Frage.
Was zeichnet "SPS-Programmierung im bereich Sägen" aus? Wo ligt der Schwerpunkt?
Danke


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Juni 2021)

MaxDan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mal eine allgemeine Frage.
> Was zeichnet "SPS-Programmierung im bereich Sägen" aus? Wo ligt der Schwerpunkt?
> Danke


Vielleicht solltest du da noch ein wenig unterscheiden.
Metall Sägen ist etwas ganz anders wie Holz Sägen.
In welchen Bereich möchtest du?


----------



## Holzmichl (8 Juni 2021)

Die Frage ist schon zu Allgemein.
Sägen gibt es viele in unzähligen Ausprägungen.
Um welche Branche geht es denn?
Holz
-Sägewerk
-Plattenfertigung
-Möbelfertigung
-Konstruktionsholz/Leimbinder

Metall

Dämmstoffe

Kreissäge oder Bandsäge etc


----------



## MaxDan (8 Juni 2021)

@rostiger Nagel @Holzmichl
Danke für die Antworten. Interessiert mich vor allem das in Metallbearbeitung


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Juni 2021)

MaxDan schrieb:


> @rostiger Nagel @Holzmichl
> Danke für die Antworten. Interessiert mich vor allem das in Metallbearbeitung


Dann bin ich und der Holzmichel erst mal raus.


----------



## Blockmove (8 Juni 2021)

@rostiger Nagel 

Holz Sägen gibt es doch schon gar nicht mehr.
Bei den Geschwindigkeiten, die da gefahren werden, weiß doch das arme Holz schon gar nicht mehr was mit ihm geschieht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Juni 2021)

MaxDan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mal eine allgemeine Frage.
> Was zeichnet "SPS-Programmierung im bereich Sägen" aus? Wo ligt der Schwerpunkt?
> Danke


Was ist denn ganz konkret deine Frage? Bzw. wie kommst du auf diese Frage?


----------



## Ralle (8 Juni 2021)

MaxDan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mal eine allgemeine Frage.
> Was zeichnet "SPS-Programmierung im bereich Sägen" aus? Wo ligt der Schwerpunkt?
> Danke


Wichtig ist, immer scharfe Sägezähne zu haben. Das erreicht man, indem man eine SPS mit möglichst schneller Zykluszeit hat, was wiederum steile Flanken garantiert. Sägt man allerdings zu schnell, kommt es zum Oversampling. D.h., es werden Zähne ausgelassen, was zu einem recht unschönen Sägebild führen kann. Wo der Schwerpunkt liegt ist schlecht zu sagen, hängt vom Werkstück ab. Daher immer gut einspannen. Wir sägen inzwischen gar nicht mehr konventionell, sondern machen auf Wasserstrahl. Das ist viel schöner anzuschauen. Aber auch hier wichtig: "Kein Wasser in die SPS!!!"


----------



## JSEngineering (8 Juni 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aber auch hier wichtig: "Kein Wasser in die SPS!!!"


Aber den Korn oben drauf nicht vergessen, für das UFO, das immer kommt, wenn die rote LED an geht!


----------



## hucki (8 Juni 2021)

Hi Ralle,
Clown gefrühstückt...
🤪🤣


----------



## Oberchefe (8 Juni 2021)

drei mal abgesägt und immer noch zu kurz


----------



## Mrtain (9 Juni 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> drei mal abgesägt und immer noch zu kurz


Zum Glück gibt es ja die Dazu-Feile... 😅


----------



## Movment (9 Juni 2021)

wichtig ist auch, dass das Sägeblatt gut gefettet ist um der Hitzeentwicklung gegen zu wirken...


----------



## TheLevel (9 Juni 2021)

Meine bessere Hälfte meinte heute morgen zu mir, ich hätte heute nach wieder sehr laut gesägt. Da habe ich bestimmt von SPSen geträumt...


----------



## Heinileini (9 Juni 2021)

Donnerwetter, dieser Thread hat sich aber unsäglich off topic entwickelt, wie kaum ein anderer!


----------



## TheLevel (9 Juni 2021)

Tja, wo gehobelt gesägt wird, fallen Späne...


----------



## Ralle (9 Juni 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Donnerwetter, dieser Thread hat sich aber unsäglich off topic entwickelt, wie kaum ein anderer!


Man hat ja sonst nicht so viel zu lachen! 
Ich entschuldige mich auch gerne offiziell beim TE für diese Abbiege, aber die Steilvorlage kam von ihm.


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juni 2021)

Movment schrieb:


> wichtig ist auch, dass das Sägeblatt gut gefettet ist um der Hitzeentwicklung gegen zu wirken...


Zentralschmierung mit Feilenfett


----------



## Movment (9 Juni 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Zentralschmierung mit Feilenfett


evt. auch in verbindung mit einem anti-reibungsspray


----------



## Mecha2312 (9 Juni 2021)

ROFLMAO wie soll man denn so arbeiten


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juni 2021)

Mecha2312 schrieb:


> ROFLMAO wie soll man denn so arbeiten


In dem du deine Aufgaben in Teilaufgaben sägst und diese wie geschmiert abarbeitest


----------



## Movment (9 Juni 2021)

aber pass gut auf, dass keine Nervensäge dich dabei stört...


Blockmove schrieb:


> In dem du deine Aufgaben in Teilaufgaben sägst und diese wie geschmiert abarbeitest


----------



## MaxDan (9 Juni 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Was ist denn ganz konkret deine Frage? Bzw. wie kommst du auf diese Frage?


@DeltaMikeAir ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Job und dabei bin ich auf ein Stellenangebot gestoßen, in dem es heißt "SPS Programmierung im Bereich Sägen". Allerdings gibt es dazu noch keine detaillierte Beschreibung der Anforderungen. Also es interessiert mich, wie es generell aussehen soll. Um besser zu erklären, nehme ich die Programmierung im Bereich Fördertechnik als Beispiel. Da gehe ich davon aus, dass der Schwerpunkt in Antriebstechnik liegt. So vermute ich, dass der Schwerpunkt im Bereich Sägen auch in Antriebstechnik mit hocher Drehzahl liegt, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Holzmichl (9 Juni 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Donnerwetter, dieser Thread hat sich aber unsäglich off topic entwickelt, wie kaum ein anderer!



In dem Thread ist sozusagen der Sägeschnitt massiv verlaufen


----------



## Holzmichl (9 Juni 2021)

MaxDan schrieb:


> @DeltaMikeAir ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Job und dabei bin ich auf ein Stellenangebot gestoßen, in dem es heißt "SPS Programmierung im Bereich Sägen". Allerdings gibt es dazu noch keine detaillierte Beschreibung der Anforderungen. Also es interessiert mich, wie es generell aussehen soll. Um besser zu erklären, nehme ich die Programmierung im Bereich Fördertechnik als Beispiel. Da gehe ich davon aus, dass der Schwerpunkt in Antriebstechnik liegt. So vermute ich, dass der Schwerpunkt im Bereich Sägen auch in Antriebstechnik mit hocher Drehzahl liegt, oder liege ich da falsch?


BTT - Was dazu gehört ist mindestens eine Grundkenntnis in Zerspanung. Hier helfen in deinem Fall Fachliteratur zur Zerspanungstechnik.
Gewisse Begriffe, wie Zahnvorschub oder Spanabnahme sollten geläufig sein.
Antriebstechnik in Form von Bearbeitungsspindeln kann auch nicht schaden.

Zusätzlich Sicherheitstechnik mit Stillstandswächter, geführtem Bremsstop und der Begriff Nachlaufzeit.

Zudem informiere Dich ein bisschen über Kreissägetechnik und Bandsägetechnik allgemein.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Juni 2021)

MaxDan schrieb:


> @DeltaMikeAir ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Job und dabei bin ich auf ein Stellenangebot gestoßen, in dem es heißt "SPS Programmierung im Bereich Sägen". Allerdings gibt es dazu noch keine detaillierte Beschreibung der Anforderungen. Also es interessiert mich, wie es generell aussehen soll. Um besser zu erklären, nehme ich die Programmierung im Bereich Fördertechnik als Beispiel. Da gehe ich davon aus, dass der Schwerpunkt in Antriebstechnik liegt. So vermute ich, dass der Schwerpunkt im Bereich Sägen auch in Antriebstechnik mit hocher Drehzahl liegt, oder liege ich da falsch?


Schwer zu sagen, du könntest es evtl. mit einem Blick auf die Homepage des AG heraus finden. Was baut die Firma, stellen sie Sägen her? Säge muss nicht unbedingt hohe Drehzahl bedeuten. 

Aber ich würde z.B. bei einen CNC Säge auch Antriebstechnik, Hydraulik, Visu, evtl Schrittmotoren..  In Verbindung bringen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juni 2021)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> BTT - Was dazu gehört ist mindestens eine Grundkenntnis in Zerspanung. Hier helfen in deinem Fall Fachliteratur zur Zerspanungstechnik.
> Gewisse Begriffe, wie Zahnvorschub oder Spanabnahme sollten geläufig sein.
> Antriebstechnik in Form von Bearbeitungsspindeln kann auch nicht schaden.
> 
> ...


das sind alles so Sachen, wo wir uns mit beschäftigen.
Bei Metall ist ja alles anders, im Grunde sind die mit allen Langsamer.
Drehzahl, Vorschub usw.


----------



## Holzmichl (9 Juni 2021)

Naja, die Begriffe gibt es im Bereich Metall auch. Und die Physik ist auch identisch, aber an die erheblich andere Dichte angepasst.
Metall alleine sagt aber auch nichts aus. Alustangen kann man auch mit einer Kehlmaschine mit Vorschüben von bis zu 50m/min profilieren. Titan, Stahl, Vergütungs- und jegliche Edelstähle natürlich nicht.
Das fast alles langsamer geht und die üblichen Metaller bei der Leistungsaufnahme der typischen Hobemas mit den Ohren schlackern ist mir auch bekannt.


----------



## Oberchefe (9 Juni 2021)

da kann aber auch die ganze Thematik der Positionierung der Werkstücke gefragt sein, wenn die geschoben werden, muss Sägeblattbreite verrechnet werden, bei Gehrungsschnitten kommt ggf. noch etwas Sinus/Cosins/Tangens ins Spiel, Manche Kunden wollen dann noch Abfall-Optimierung, d.h. aus x verschiedenen gewünschten Längen mit möglichst wenig Verschnitt produzieren, wenn das auch auf die SPS kommt ist da auch noch etwas zu tun.


----------



## Movment (10 Juni 2021)

MaxDan schrieb:


> Fördertechnik


in bereich von cnc sägen wird da natürlich recht viel kommen... in stichpunkten: Magazin (für halb-fertigfabrikate), ab und zu transport und teilweise auch die spanntechnik für das zu bearbeitende material evt. auch wechsel des werkzeugmaterial etc... 
sägen ist halt doch recht vielseitig 😅


----------



## Blockmove (10 Juni 2021)

Movment schrieb:


> in bereich von cnc sägen wird da natürlich recht viel kommen... in stichpunkten: Magazin (für halb-fertigfabrikate), ab und zu transport und teilweise auch die spanntechnik für das zu bearbeitende material evt. auch wechsel des werkzeugmaterial etc...
> sägen ist halt doch recht vielseitig 😅


Evtl. auch noch die Anbindung an MES, SAP ...


----------



## MFreiberger (10 Juni 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Evtl. auch noch die Anbindung an MES, SAP ...


Wenn es so ist, dass der TE sich mit Fördertechnik auskennt, sollten diese Themen aber bekannt sein.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## ducati (10 Juni 2021)

und die fliegende Säge gibts ja auch noch 









						Diese Säge jagte schon 007
					

Die „Fliegende Säge“ hat die Seiten gewechselt. 1999 hat der scharfe bestückte Hubschrauber in dem Kinoklassiker „Die Welt ist nicht genug“ Jagd auf James Bond gemacht. Jetzt arbeitet die Säge für die Guten.




					www.wp.de


----------



## Heinileini (10 Juni 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> und die fliegende Säge gibts ja auch noch


Hat schon jemand die musikalische (singende) Variante der Sägen genannt? Die dürfte wohl am schwierigsten zu programmieren sein ... 😷


----------



## vollmi (11 Juni 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> und die fliegende Säge gibts ja auch noch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die fliegenden Sägen gibts ja auch noch im Zusammenhang mit Gleichlauf. Was ja auch öfter mal ein Thema sein wird.


----------

